# De Rosa Vega - Anyone know the top tube length, and what it's worth?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at this bike ( it's in Italy ) to buy & ride while I'm there for 5 weeks.

http://cgi.ebay.it/BICI-DA-CORSA-DE-ROSA-USATA-POCHISSIMO-OTTIME-CONDIZ-/220682799274?pt=Biciclette&hash=item3361b848aa

The owner said it's a 52, and from my limited researching, De Rosa has a somewhat odd way of measuring frame sizes. I currently ride a Tarmac in 54, and from my recent fit calculations, need a 53cm center - center top tube.

Does anyone know A. What the dimensions of this frame is and B. What this bike is worth?


Thanks


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

petalpower said:


> Looking at this bike ( it's in Italy ) to buy & ride while I'm there for 5 weeks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/BICI-DA-CORSA-DE-ROSA-USATA-POCHISSIMO-OTTIME-CONDIZ-/220682799274?pt=Biciclette&hash=item3361b848aa
> 
> ...



Hi You need to ask whether the seller is stating the top tube is 52cm or the seat tube. 
If its a 52cm top tube, then the frame is described as a 45cm slope (seat tube measurement). If its a 56cm top tube then its a 52cm slope frame, that means the seat tube is 52cm from top of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube (right to the top). Looking at the pic on ebay, I would say its the 52cm slope (56cm top tube). 

If its any help the De Rosa sloping frames come up quite small compared to other makes, but a 48cm slope (with a 54.4cm top tube) would probably suit you best, which is the middle size for Vega frames. 

Hope this helps and not confuses.


----------

